# Brine Shrimp Water Salinity



## SlateSpider (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm going to be making a brine shrimp hatchery soon. Once they hatch, I want to move them to my 5.5g tank. Only one problem: I don't know how salty to make the water, and I don't have the money to buy something to test the salinity. How much salt should I put in the 5.5g tank water that will be right for the brine shrimp?


----------



## SlateSpider (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello? Anyone have any knowledge on sea monkeys or brine shrimp?


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello, I can help!! 

Brine shrimp can handle a varying degree of salinity, but they do like it saltier than say, the ocean. The recommended amount is 1 and 2/3 tablespoons of salt per quart (or liter) of water. That will equal to 22 tablespoons or 1 and 1/3 cups of salt (if you didn't feel like dispensing the salt with just a tablespoon). 

Of course, my math could be way off and thus, I could be wrong, so don't hold me to it.


----------



## SlateSpider (Apr 5, 2013)

Yay!

OK, I'll try just putting in a couple at first to see if they survive, then if they do, I guess your calculations were correct! If not, I'll post back on here.

Thanks!


----------

